# Why did Gracie PEE on my COUCH?



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gosh I dont know..but Im sorry that happened.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My first thought would be UTI. Animals often urinate boldly when they have this condition seemingly to be noticed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Probably UTI... go to the vet!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with Oakley or just in rebellion, it happens sadly. Penny, god bless her soul, one time got mad at me jumped on the couch , crawled onto the back of the couch, and pissed all over it. I took her to the vet, no UTI's and was perfectly fine, vet asked what I did leading to the accident and then it hit me, she was mad that i was mad at her


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Possibly UTI or maybe she is just still young. Yeah she hasn't had an accident since she was 10 weeks, but now she is ONLY 20 weeks...still a pup!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus got upset when I left once and piddled all over the couch cushions. Another time he sauntered downstairs for breakfast and lifted his leg on the leg of the couch. Sometimes they are just ornery.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I highly suspect a UTI.

A UTI can start all of a sudden. Just because she didn't have one two days ago doesn't mean she doesn't today. If you've ever had one...you'll know they can just appear at any time on any day, without rhyme or reason, and without any prior "warning".

Also...even tho she's a bit young, it's possible she's getting ready to go into season within the next couple of weeks. That can cause this type of behavior too.

Just in case...while you're trying to figure out what's up....put the seat cushions of the sofa into plastic leaf bags, and cover them up with a quilt, blanket, etc. Wrap the quilt totally around the seat cushion to help keep them in place.

Good luck!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely could be the beginning of a UTI. Time to get to the vet.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

UTI or stress. Watch for frequent urination that could mean UTI. Otherwise, chalk it up to "life with a dog." Sometimes stuff just happens, and since they ain't talkin, we never know the reason!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> ....Otherwise, chalk it up to "life with a dog." Sometimes stuff just happens, and since they ain't talkin, we never know the reason!


I agree. Sometimes, it's just a random thing. Harry, who NEVER went in the family room, and NEVER went number 2 in the house, forgot himself last week and deposited a few on the rug! Of course I was leading him out the back door as he was leaving a trail. I think he just got excited or distracted playing. So, it can happen to anyone.
Since girls seem to be more apt to get UTIs (from what I have read on GRF) I would watch for other signs like frequent urination or discomfort...


----------

